# Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu kids!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here they are!!

Doeling:









Buckling:









Together:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

congrats again!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Congrats! They are beautiful! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Aww...how cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

adorable!!  I  their ears!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Oooo they are really beautiful *steals*


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

They are just beautiful (especially the doeling!!)!!! Congrats...I love white faces on dairy goats!! :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :leap:  :clap: :clap: :thumb: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

they are gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Thanks everyone! I am very pleased with them...and the fact that I got a doe!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Wow--she did have twins in there after all! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Sweet!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Congrats they are gorgeous.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

They are beautiful Jacque!! Who's the sire?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Thanks!

Bethany, they are Mojito babies. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Look at those babies. Can you saw AAAAWWWWWWWW.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

Wonderful and very adorable, I could go on and on! :stars: :dance: :shades:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins!*

congrats


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

MORE PICS!!!

Here a few more of the Marla X Mojito kids
Buck








Doe









Lark X Mavrick buckling


















Flicka X Mavrick bucklings
Buck #1 with Marla's doe kid








Buck #2









Lilu X Mojito bucklings
Buck #1

















Buck #2 with Lark's buck kid


















Some more group pics coming...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Lotsa colorful babies!!






















































Lilu's bucklings









Flicka's buck #2 and Marla's buck


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

I wasn't expecting so much color, but I definitely like it! :greengrin: We decided on a name for Marla's doe kid...Minuet. And we'll call her Minnie for short, which is also her great granddam's name.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

They are adorable! THat is a really cute name too!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Wow they are beautiful!! I love the coloring on Lilu's bucklings, so pretty!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Jacque, which one of Nicole's buck was the older bigger one? Was that Mavrick or was that Ace? I was just wondering to see which kids Eve was "related" to. Snowy was bred to the older bigger buck. I have my paperwork all packed up, we are in the middle of a move  :leap:

Forgot to congratulate on your huge amount of kids! They are all nice looking!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Congratz!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

they are adorable!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*



PattiXmas said:


> Jacque, which one of Nicole's buck was the older bigger one? Was that Mavrick or was that Ace?


Roulette is the older buck...his sire's name is Ace. The doe I have bred to Roulette is due this wednesday. :greengrin:

Thanks everyone! Anyone want wethers or bucks? Seriously! I'm considering leaving the 3 Mojito bucks intact...depending on how they mature and how their dams are looking. We are thinking about maybe even keeping one of the Lilu bucklings ourselves. The other 3 will be cute wethers!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Group shots are fab., precious and color everywhere! :thumb:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Well, then it will be exciting to see Eve's half-sibling next week. I assume you are hoping for a :kidred: !

All the babies are so adorable so far!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

very nice little mass of kids youhave there


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*



PattiXmas said:


> I assume you are hoping for a :kidred: !


YES!! I am so hoping and praying for some more doe kids. I only have 3 more does to kid. :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

Beautiful....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Marla's twins! *Updated* Pics of Lark, Flicka, & Lilu ki*

"Quit nursing my FACE!" has got to be the caption of the third pic 

Yay for doelings, colors, and EARS!!!! :stars: Only one baby of mine had droopy ears last year and no one had any colors but white and slightly off-white .


----------

